# Kinderanhänger Kupplung verrutscht!



## derRenee (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das Problem, dass sich bei mir bei schwierigerem Gelände (Schotterwege, steile Berge) die Kupplung verdreht, dadurch sich das Hinterrad schief stellt und die Schaltung verstellt ist.
Bei meiner alten Bulls Gurke habe ich einfach neben der Achse ein Loch durch den Rahmen gebohrt. (es ist ein sehr massives Bike mit viel Rahmen, kein Leichtbau)
Bei meinem neuen Cube ist dies leider nicht möglich...  Ich habe den Schnellspanner schon so fest wie möglich angezogen, aber wirklich besser ist es noch nicht... Wisst ihr ob es da spezielle Schnellspanner oder etwas anderes gibt, um die Kupplung fest zu bekommen?
Ich weiß, eine Alternative wäre die Weber Kupplung, die gibt es auch für den Rahmen, ist mir aber Ehrlich gesagt zu teuer und ich möchte auch nicht ständig mit dem riesen Knuppel am Bike fahren, wenn ich mal ohne Hänger unterwegs bin.

Achso ich habe einen Croozer 535!

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## derRenee (3. Juni 2010)

Wie wäre es damit, habe ich gerade gefunden.
Meint ihr dies würde mir helfen???

hier die Beschreibung:
*DT  Swiss - RWS Thru Bolt MTB Schnellspanner*

RWS steht für  Ratchet Wheel Mounting System => das innovative  Laufrad-Befestigungssystem von DT Swiss! 
Anstelle des vor über 80 Jahren  für Rennräder entwickelte Excenter Klemmprinzips, 
wird beim RWS  die Klemmkraft durch das Festziehen einer Schraubverbindung mit einem  Hebel aufgebaut. 
Der Hebel kann durch axiales Anheben und Drehen in  jede beliebige Position gestellt werden. 
Die Bedienung ist denkbar  einfach: Den Scanner durch Drehen am Hebel im Uhrzeigersinn 
so fest wie  möglich von Hand festziehen (min. 15 Nm Handkraft). 
Je nach Rahmen-  oder Gabelkonstruktion kann das auch durch mehrmaliges Umlegen des  Hebels geschehen. 
Dann den Hebel anheben und in die gewünschte  Position drehen - das Laufrad ist sicher und fest montiert, 
Weil beim RWS  keine Kunststoffteile im Kraftfluss liegen, ist die Klemmkraft  Temperatur unabhängig 
und somit ist der RWS 100%  Scheibenbremse tauglich! Durch die direkte Übertragung der Hebelkraft 
auf das  Gewinde kann mit dem RWS eine bis zu 50% höhere Klemmkraft 
als mit  bestehenden Excenter Schnellspannern erreicht werden. Das ist nicht nur  sicherer, 
sondern erhöht auch die Steifigkeit, was sich  besonders bei Scheibenbremsen bemerkbar macht.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krk (15. Juni 2010)

Was taugt denn dein jetziger Schnellspanner?

Ich kenne nur den Chariot Schnellspanner und dem habe ich fürs MTB fahren nicht getraut. Nicht ganz winklige Auflagefläche und schwergängiger Klemm-Mechanismus.

Stattdessen bin ich mit normalen Shimano XT Spannern oder dem von dir abgebildeten DT Swiss Spanner gefahren; beides ohne Probleme.


----------



## derRenee (15. Juni 2010)

krk schrieb:


> Was taugt denn dein jetziger Schnellspanner?
> 
> Ich kenne nur den Chariot Schnellspanner und dem habe ich fÃ¼rs MTB fahren nicht getraut. Nicht ganz winklige AuflageflÃ¤che und schwergÃ¤ngiger Klemm-Mechanismus.
> 
> Stattdessen bin ich mit normalen Shimano XT Spannern oder dem von dir abgebildeten DT Swiss Spanner gefahren; beides ohne Probleme.



Schnellspanner von Chariot??? Nie gehÃ¶rt...

Also ich habe irgend einen Standard Schnellspanner und die Croozer Achskupplung. Wie gesagt ich kann den Schnellspanner wieÂ´n Elch anziehen, trotzdem rutscht bei steilen Bergen und voll beladenem HÃ¤nger die Kupplung nach unten, wodurch sich das Rad verschieb und die Schaltung verstellt wird. (steiler Berg heiÃt bei mir: jeder Freizeitradler (inkl meiner Frau)schiebt sein Rad ohne AnhÃ¤nger, voll beladen heiÃt: 2 Kinder + Fahrrad vom GroÃen, also inkl AnhÃ¤nger ca 70 kg)

Ja ich weiÃ, ich erwarte wahrschienlich ein wenig viel von dem Material. Jeder Fahrradladen hat mir gesagt, dafÃ¼r ist das Zeug nicht gemacht. Aber in jeder schÃ¶nen Tour kommt bei mir ein Berg und dann muss das Zeug da durch... Wenn ich das schaffe erwarte ich das von meinem Material auch...  

Also zurÃ¼ck zum DT Swiss. Ich hab das Teil noch nicht gekauft.
Wie gesagt, das war nur eine Idee von mir beim Onlineshop durchstÃ¶bern. Ich hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung, dass ich in so einem Forum nicht der Einzige bin, der derartige Probleme hat...  
Und wollte eigentlich erst einemal eure Erfahrung abwarten, bevor ich einen 60â¬ Schnellspanner kaufe.

m.f.G. RenÃ©

PS: WeiÃ eigentlich jemand ob das Ding bei normalen Narben paÃt?? 10mm??  Ist das nicht zu viel fÃ¼r eine normale Narbe??? (muss bei Gelegenheit mal messen)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Juni 2010)

70 kilo? is des teil dann nich bissle überladen?

mit so nem gespann möchte ich aber nicht bergab vollbremsen müssen...


----------



## derRenee (15. Juni 2010)

Ja leicht überladen ist er schon.
Wobei, wenn ich genauer drüber nachdenke komme ich nur auf ca 60kg (ich hab den Anhänger zu schwer geschätzt)  ;-)

40 kg darf man lt Datenblatt zuladen.

Der Große wiegt ca 20 kg, der KLeine gut 10 kg. Ein 16 Zoll Kinderrad sagen wir mal 10 kg. Der Hänger 15 kg. Sind wir bei 55kg + noch ein wenig Gepäck. Also ca 5 kg überladen. Das muss der abkönnen... ;-)
*
Und Bergab fahr ich natürlich langsam... Steile Berge nicht über 10 km/h... *
Auch wenn meine alte Magura HS 33 bald besser gebremst hat als die Scheiben am neuen Bike (zumindest in Verbindung mit dem Anhänger) ist das nicht das Problem. Bei 10 km/h muss mann keine Vollbremsung machen. Gefahren sieht man da in der Regel rechtzeitig.


----------



## krk (15. Juni 2010)

Ich rede von dem bei den Chariot Kinderanhänger Fahrradsets serienmäßig mitgelieferten Schnellspanner.
Ich war der Meinung, du verwendest einen von Croozer mitgelieferten Spanner.

Wen dein "irgend einen Standard Schnellspanner" die bleischweren uralten Dinger bedeutet, dann wundert mich nichts und du solltest halt mal einen gescheiten kaufen.


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Juni 2010)

Unseren Anhänger hatte ich mit der Weber-Kupplung und dem Chariot-Schnellspanner (Überlänge; Standard-Spanner ist zu kurz) am Hinterrad und da ist nichts verrutscht. Der Anhänger war auch oft voll beladen, war aber auch "nur" ein Einsitzer. Der Weber-Gnubbel war am Reiserad ständig montiert und hat mich nicht gestört.

Alex


----------



## derRenee (16. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt,
den Weber Knuppel will ich nicht an meinem MTB! Ich sehe auch nicht ein mir nur fÃ¼r den AnhÃ¤nger ein drittes Bike zuzulegen (meine Frau reiÃt mir dann den Kopf ab... ) )

OK, ich denke ich versuch es mal mit dem DT Swiss.
Aber soweit ich gesehen habe, ist der von mit abgebildete der Falsche... Der benÃ¶tigt eine spezielle Achse. 
Ich denke ich nehme den aus Titan fÃ¼r normale Schnellspannerachsen. (42â¬)
Oder meint ihr es lohnt sich die Achse umzurÃ¼sten bzw geht das Ã¼berhaupt ohne ein neues Laufrad?


----------



## peter muc (15. Juli 2010)

derRenee schrieb:


> OK, ich denke ich versuch es mal mit dem DT Swiss.



und, wie sind Deine Erfahrungen ? auch wenn ich nicht mit 55 Kg sondern nur mit 30 Kg fahre (Einsitzer Chariot + Kind), hatte bei größeren Steigungen auch schonmal das Problem, dass die Kupplung rausgerutscht ist  ... das war nicht wirklich gut für die Scheibenbremse ....
Habe übrigens die Weber Kupplung und einen Chariot Schnellspaner dran (länger) und suche auch nach einer Lösung. Im Moment überprüfe ich den Halt bei jeder Pause und es nervt ..

Gruß, Peter


----------



## derRenee (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Peter,
also der DT Swiss ist keine Lösung.
Das Ding ist viel lockerer als der Shimano, den ich vorher hatte.
Ich konnte die Kupplung mit der Hand verdrehen. Also hab ich das Ding gleich wieder ausgebaut.

Habe heute Zahnscheiben gekauft, die ich zwischen Kupplung und Rahmen bauen will. Hoffentlich is der Schnellspanner dann noch lang genug... Mal sehen...

Für die Weberkupplung gibt es doch eine Rahmenhalterung, die gar keine Verbindung mit der Achse hat. Leider halt nur mit Ständer, aber wenn man ständig mit dem "Weberknuppel" rumfährt, dürfte der Ständer auch nicht stören...  ;o)

http://www.weber-products.de/kupplungen/clu_nfo_b.htm#

m.f.G. René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter muc (16. Juli 2010)

derRenee schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> Für die Weberkupplung gibt es doch eine Rahmenhalterung, die gar keine Verbindung mit der Achse hat. Leider halt nur mit Ständer, aber wenn man ständig mit dem "Weberknuppel" rumfährt, dürfte der Ständer auch nicht stören...  ;o)
> 
> ...



Hallo René,

danke für den Link. Diese Kupplung kenne ich, hat meine Frau an ihrem Stadtradl. Aber dieses Monster am MTB, das ich auch fast jedes WE für Touren - auch ohne Kind - nutze ?? 

Na ja, ich glaube, die optimale Lösung gibts da nicht ...

Trotzdem Danke!

Gruß, Peter


----------



## derRenee (16. Juli 2010)

Hmm,
also wie bereits gesagt mir wäre der ganze Weberknuppel schon zu viel.

In deinem Fall würde ich den Ständer abbauen, und das überschüssige Material abschneiden/schleifen. FERTIG!

Übrigens hab ich jetzt ne Zahnscheibe zwischen Rahmen und Kupplung, erste Rutschtests waren positziv. Der Spanner ist auch lang genug (hab irgendwo gelesen, dass er min 5 Umdrehungen gedreht werden muss und das passt noch.)

Das Wetter ist ja auch super, mal sehen ob ich´s am Wochenende schon richtig testen kann....


l.G René


----------



## peter muc (19. Juli 2010)

derRenee schrieb:


> In deinem Fall würde ich den Ständer abbauen, und das überschüssige Material abschneiden/schleifen. FERTIG!




das ist eine gute Idee, ich glaube das mache ich wirklich so  

Gruß, Peter


----------

